# New iPad Next Year ?



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/11/19/5494676-thinner-global-ipad-in-the-works


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

probably.  Can't go more than a year without a new version if you are apple.  (Or really if you are any tech company.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

arshield said:


> probably. Can't go more than a year without a new version if you are apple. (Or really if you are any tech company.)


I was gonna say...or Kindle, or nook, or Sony....


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

There's always something new on the electronic horizon.....


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

Man, I wish iPad can have 13.3, 15 and 17 sizes so badly.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd love a 17" iPad.


----------

